# 211 inputs?



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi everyone new member here.
I have had Dish network for about 8yrs and just recently got an 811 receiver & I mostly like it except for some of the weird lockups but no big deal.
My question is-
Are there audio / video inputs on the 211 like there are on the 811?
I use both of the inputs on my 811 but I can't find any information on inputs if any on the 211?
While im at it I might as well ask will I have to upgrade to the 211? Will I still be able to use my 811 and receive all the HD channels?
Are there any advantages to the 211?
Thanks.


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

No A/V inputs on the 411/211.

Your 811 will continue to receive all the channels it does now* but won't get the new ones.

*Eventually all the HD channels will be converted to MPEG4.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

There is only 1 RCA video input on the 211 as opposed to 2 on the 811

There is also 1 component, and 1 HDMI interface

If you need the extra A/V output, a Y cable should do the trick

In addition, the new HD channels that have come on line are only in MPEG4, and can only been seen on the NEW MPEG4 receivers. The old HD receivers WILL NOT RECEIVE THE NEW HD CHANNELS. 

Main advantage of the 211/411 is that you will be able to see the new MPEG4 content which is NOT availiable on the old HD receivers


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are NO inputs on the 211 (except satellite and TV coax in).


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

James Long said:


> There are NO inputs on the 211 (except satellite and TV coax in).


there is a difference between input verses output, I should have read more carefully

I thought the 811 only had satellite and tv coax in also. Does it also have other A/V inputs?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, the 811 had audio/video inputs.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

jeslivine, the 811 has 2 A/V inputs and the OP stated he has "both" in use.

Other receivers with one A/V input are the 5000, D-VHS, 721 and 921. The 7100/7200 also has one but it's only for use with e-mail.


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> No A/V inputs on the 411/211.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome!
If I get the new 211 can I just plug it in place of my 811?
Or will I have to do a new Dish?
I have the HD package now and 2 dishes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The 211 can simply replace your 811 ... but you will want the new dish to get all the new HD. In New Mexico it will be a Dish1000 - just slightly bigger than a Dish500.


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> The 211 can simply replace your 811 ... but you will want the new dish to get all the new HD. In New Mexico it will be a Dish1000 - just slightly bigger than a Dish500.


Thanks James Long! one last question (excuse the newbie) when I call Dish do I ask for the upgrade to the 211? and will they upgrade both my dishes? just one or none at all? Im a little confused as to the upgrade path! and thanks for all your help!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Both? Do you have a dish pointed at 61.5° or 148°?

If I were calling, I'd say "I'd like to upgrade my receiver to a ViP-211." I don't know if that would work any better or worse than other phrasings.


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> Both? Do you have a dish pointed at 61.5° or 148°?
> 
> If I were calling, I'd say "I'd like to upgrade my receiver to a ViP-211." I don't know if that would work any better or worse than other phrasings.


Sorry got tired went to bed!
I'm not that good please excuse my inexperience  about the satts but I will check when I get home.
I do know I have a Dish 500 pointed south east at a fairly high angle and when they installed the 811 receiver they put up a second dish pointed east at a very low angle to the horizon.
The installer told me this was to accommodate the Voom HD channels?
Hope that helps.
Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That's great!

The installer will probably replace both dishes with a Dish 1000 pointed about the same direction as the Dish 500 - just a little further to the west to grab the third satellite. Since all you had 61.5° for was Voom that dish doesn't need to stay. The Voom channels are also on 129° - visible to a Dish 1000.

A Dish 1000 isn't hard to install, and as long as you only have one or two receivers there is no need for an external switch. If you have three or more receivers the installer will replace your switch with a new one (a DPP44).

(And it's all covered in the $49 professional installation.)

The only reason to keep 61.5° would be if you like the HD demo channel or want International channels or Sky Angel. It doesn't sound like those reasons apply. You'll want the Dish 1000 for future HD locals anyways, so that's the way I would go.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

James Long said:


> ... If you have three or more receivers the installer will replace your switch with a new one (a DPP44).
> 
> (And it's all covered in the $49 professional installation.)
> ...


Not necessarily. When my installer put in the Dish 1000, he used a DP34 switch, with the DPP Twin and DP Dual, to replace the DP Quad.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

True. For a 211 a DP34 could also be used. (My mind is on 622s.)


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I just got off the phone with Dish and there installing the Vip211 on Tuesday!
I spun the CSR roulette wheel and got a great guy! He explained everything except what all channels will be available? 
He did say 25 and knew some of them but not all, anyone know all of them?
And very special thanks to James Long for making me feel so welcome!
Even though im a newbie on this forum Im an old Audio / Video guy from the late seventies when we had 14 FOOT DISHES in our back yards & the best amps were Tube based!:lol: 
But I have to admit my middle aged eyes still light up every time I turn on My HDTV and Put on the morning sunrise in HD and watch in stunned beautiful silence!
Almost as good as being there!
Thanks everyone for all your help I will be here watching and learning.


----------



## wb2mkx (Sep 17, 2005)

Here's a true newbie question: I haven't bought my HD TV yet. Waiting for the price to drop. Would you recommend I install the HD TV before I order the 211?

Sounds like I should because I'd be paying for the HD programming without the benefit of the HD picture


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

LUNASDUDE said:


> Well I just got off the phone with Dish and there installing the Vip211 on Tuesday!
> I spun the CSR roulette wheel and got a great guy! He explained everything except what all channels will be available?
> He did say 25 and knew some of them but not all, anyone know all of them?
> And very special thanks to James Long for making me feel so welcome!
> ...


Lunasdude....
There are still plenty of us who firmly believe the "best amps" ARE tube amps!! 
And my Mom's Paraclipse 12' dish and Toshiba/GI receiver still see some use.....


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

dsanbo said:


> Lunasdude....
> There are still plenty of us who firmly believe the "best amps" ARE tube amps!!
> And my Mom's Paraclipse 12' dish and Toshiba/GI receiver still see some use.....


I know what you mean; some of my favorite electronics are very old! 
I have a 60 year old Philco tube floor standing radio that I love!
It's not my newest or most advanced electronic component but when you turn it on and wait the minute for it to warm up then tune in some music and enjoy the warm rich sound from the dual cone 15in speaker I realize how very far we have come in electronics.


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

do we pay 6.00 least fee?


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

LUNASDUDE said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> If I get the new 211 can I just plug it in place of my 811?
> Or will I have to do a new Dish?
> I have the HD package now and 2 dishes.


i just got vip 211 i had 811 with two 500 dish all they did was took out box and put 211 using the same cables and left same two 500's alone believe me the 211 is great has richer picture quality and sound is fantastic you'll love it


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

cuquiandgus17 said:


> i just got vip 211 i had 811 with two 500 dish all they did was took out box and put 211 using the same cables and left same two 500's alone believe me the 211 is great has richer picture quality and sound is fantastic you'll love it


Thanks! I got my 411 (didn't have 211's in stock yet) almost 2 weeks ago and they took both of my dishes, one dish 500 and one standard dish (one lnb) for the voom channels, and gave me a dish 1000.
It took them a total of 30mins, very fast!

My impressions after 2 weeks
1. The over all picture on the 411 is better than the 811 I had.
2. At least the same (if not better) PQ in HD as the 811.
3. By far a much Better SD PQ than the 811.
4. Better on screen guide than the 811.
5. Much improved OTA HD tuner than the 811.
I'm very happy so far watching Olympics and simply very impressed by the PQ.


----------

